# Champion 8750 Inverter 100520 on Natural Gas



## DSat (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and appreciate any assistance. Does anyone run this generator on NG? I came across a comment on another website that said the engine's compression ratio is to low to run NG so I wanted to confirm before getting the unit. I'm aware of Champion's 8KW OEM tri-fuel generator but find it had to believe the compression ratio would be different than the 8750 but maybe it is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

where did you see that the compression was too low?
most of the oem units are bi fuel.

the conversions we like are tri fuel.
and no we have not had any issues with the tri fuel conversions.
if they are done right they work perfect on NG and LP and Gasoline.

Take a look at the honda eu7000is gen.
and add in another 500.00 for the tri fuel kit.
plus some hoses and valves etc.
those work well for us.
good clean power.


----------



## DSat (Jul 23, 2021)

iowagold:
Below is the Google review for the Champion 8750 100520 I mentioned regarding the inability to run NG. This is why I'm asking if others have successfully ran THIS unit on Natural gas. Thank you for mentioning the Honda units. I am aware the tri-fuel conversion is preferred and other units can / are successfully ran on NG.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do your homework
5 months ago
Purchased the generator as a backup for the home. Process was simple delivery good. My only complaint was that it was offered with a tri fuel conversion kit install for $280. Perfect! I wanted NG capability for longer periods. I had a professional run a NG line to the garage for it prior to delivery. After talking to numerous small engine professionals and a professional WH generator installer I confirmed the rumor I heard was true. These types of generators do not have enough compression to adequately operate on NG. They will do ok with LP but NG requires higher compression for proper operation. So between the conversion kit, which is now useless to me, and the prep cost of the line being run I am out over $600. Now I have to look into additional gas storage. Other than that it's great. Do your research first.
carl j. · Reviewed on factorypure.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If anyone has ran or running this unit on NG, please share. I'm aware of at least two forum members in the Houston area currently setting up this unit for NG and would really appreciate their or anyone else's feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

DSat said:


> iowagold:
> Below is the Google review for the Champion 8750 100520 I mentioned regarding the inability to run NG. This is why I'm asking if others have successfully ran THIS unit on Natural gas. Thank you for mentioning the Honda units. I am aware the tri-fuel conversion is preferred and other units can / are successfully ran on NG.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I read that review and I just don't buy it. Not sure what tri-fuel kit he purchased for $280. That may be his problem for what I care  I emailed the MSK3101 folks about this generator and they said they're 1000% it will work as many customers purchased. I am in Houston as well. As soon I finish the interlock portion and I will do the kit next so I will let you know for sure. Do you know a resonable electrician?









MSK3101 - MOTOR SNORKEL TRI-FUEL (Natural Gas, Propane, and Gasoline) Conversion Kit - Motorsnorkel by US Carburetion


The latest, patented Generator Conversion Kit from the industry leader US Carburetion allows you to convert your existing gasoline powered generator to use propane, natural gas or gasoline *tri-fuel*. Simplest installation on the market.




motorsnorkel.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It will run fine on natural gas. The engine isn’t optimized for natural gas but it’s still a very worthwhile conversion. I ran my old champion 7000/9000 for years on natural gas.


----------



## DSat (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi John,
Sorry for confusion in the tread indicating I'm in Houston when I'm actually in East Texas. I saw your thread about this Gen using the 1/2" gas line and saw you and I believe The Big Tuna are both in Houston. Please share once you get the unit up and running and it's performance. What time frame do you think it will be?

Regarding an electrician, I consulted with two and each were in the same price range of about $750 for labor plus materials for installing an Interlock switch.


----------

